# sold



## dave the wave (Aug 23, 2021)

...................


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 23, 2021)

teaser, what was it?!?


----------



## John G04 (Aug 23, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> teaser, what was it?!?




.


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 24, 2021)

dave the wave said:


> ...................


----------



## dave the wave (Sep 13, 2021)

$25 on FB Market Place


----------

